# Business Netzwerk für die Industrie



## automationBC (13 Januar 2009)

Vielleicht haben Sie bereits vom automationBC Businessnetzwerk gehört. automationBC ist eine Plattform, über die ich meine beruflichen Kontakte verwalte und mein Netzwerk erweitere.

Sehen Sie sich einmal auf automationBC um, falls Sie die Plattform noch nicht kennen. Es ist bemerkenswert, wie schnell Sie darüber mit relevanten Entscheidungsträgern aus der Industrie kommunizieren können.

Schicken Sie mir eine Nachricht, sobald Sie beigetreten sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

automationBC
www.automationBC.de


----------



## Ralle (13 Januar 2009)

Wär ja nicht schlecht, wenn man sich unregistriert wenigstens umsehen und damit einen Überblick verschaffen könnte.


----------



## automationBC (13 Januar 2009)

Ja, leider ist das vom System her nicht möglich. Wenn eine kostenlose Registrierung aber auf irgendeine Weise verpflichtend wäre, dann hätte es auch keinen Sinn unser Portal hier vorzustellen. Die Registrierung verläuft in drei wirklich schnellen Schritten.

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch schnell persönlich für Sie einen kostenfreien Account freischalten, wenn es um das praktische geht. Diesen können Sie auch jederzeit selber wieder über Ihr Profil löschen. Dazu würde ich nur Ihre E-Mail mit Vor- und Nachname benötigen, dann aber natürlich direkt per Mail an meine h.komninos@automationBC.de um Ihre Daten zu schützen.

Herzliche Grüße
Helena Komninos
automationBC.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Januar 2009)

automationBC schrieb:


> .. Dazu würde ich nur Ihre E-Mail mit Vor- und Nachname benötigen



Hallo,

also hier man benötigt man doch ein bischen mehr:

http://www.automationbc.de/index.cfm?pid=1300&opv=010

Und auf der nächsten Seite wird auch Straße und Ort als Pflichtfeld abgefragt.

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, sich anzumelden?

Ich habe meine Anmeldung (schon vor ein paar Wochen) abgebrochen, 
weil ich ungern komplette Daten von mir gebe ohne zu wissen, was ich 
davon habe.


----------



## automationBC (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo!

da es sich bei automationBC um eine *Business*-Plattform hadelt, ist es nur verständlich, das wir unsere Kunden aus der Industrie vor Fake-Accounts schützen wollen, was nur abzufangen ist indem wir angegebene Userdaten abprüfen (persönlich!), auf die Existenz der Person im jeweiligen Unternehmen.

Standardmäßig für alle Netzwerknutzer sind zu sehen fünf Angaben, die als eine Art Visitenkarte dargestellt werden:
Name, Position, Firma, PLZ und Ort

Weitere Angaben sind freiwillig. Für jede Angabe können einzelne Freigaben erteilt werden.

Wenn Sie sich aber erst einen Überblick über den Nutzen den automationBC Ihnen verschafft machen wollen, also "was ich davon habe", klicken Sie bitte auf den folgenden Link. Hier werden Ihnen die Möglichkeiten inwiefern Sie mit welcher Mitgliedschaft in den Bereichen (Postfach, Kontakte, Gruppen, Artikel, Produkte & Projekte, Termine und Karriere) aktiv werden können aufgezeigt.
http://www.automationbc.de/index.cfm?pid=1319

Einen Account mit dem Sie völlig Anonym bleiben kann ich Ihnen also leider nicht einrichten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Januar 2009)

automationBC schrieb:


> Einen Account mit dem Sie völlig Anonym bleiben kann ich Ihnen also leider nicht einrichten.



Danach habe ich auch nicht gefragt. Sondern nach der Möglichkeit, sich
mit Namen, Vorname und Mail-Adresse anzumelden, so wie Sie das weiter
oben in Aussicht gestellt haben.

Thema Private Nachrichten von *hier*:

Wenn ein Premium Mitglied einem kostenfreien Mitglied eine private Nachricht 
schreibt ... kann man diese als kostenfreies Mitglied beantworten?


----------



## automationBC (14 Januar 2009)

Hallo!



> Danach habe ich auch nicht gefragt. Sondern nach der Möglichkeit, sich
> mit Namen, Vorname und Mail-Adresse anzumelden, so wie Sie das weiter
> oben in Aussicht gestellt haben.


 
Hier bot ich Ihnen einen Account an bei dem Sie den Registrierungsvorgang nicht selber durchlaufen müssen. Da ich als Admin andere Möglichkeiten habe, brauche ich nur die Mindestangaben Vorname, Nachname und E-Mail. Der User muss dann nur noch den Link in der Bestätigungs-E-Mail bestätigen.



> Wenn ein Premium Mitglied einem kostenfreien Mitglied eine private Nachricht
> schreibt ... kann man diese als kostenfreies Mitglied beantworten?


 
Selbstverständlich ist es kostenfreien Mitgliedern nicht nur möglich private Nachrichten zu beantworten, sondern auch _eigeninitiativ_ Nachrichten zu versenden. Dies ist jedoch auf 10 Stück am Tag begrenzt. 

Bei Dienstleistern wäre das wiederum ein wenig eingeschränkt:
Nachrichten beantworten und schreiben ist nur unter Dienstleistern innerhalb der Grenzen Ihrer Mitgliedschaft möglich. Außer: Es handelt sich um einen bestätigten Kontakt. Hier ist die 'Dienstleister-Grenze' wieder aufgehoben. Sinn der Sache: Schutz vor Spam und unerwünschten Werbeangeboten.

Die Übersicht der Mitgliedschaften ist in dieser Hinsicht noch nicht ganz komplett, da sich unsere IT-Dienstleister bei der Programmierung des Rechtemanagements erst nach anderen bekannten Communities gerichtet haben. Die beschriebene Funktion ist aber implementiert.


----------

